# Does anyone know how to convert a FLA file into AVI or SWF



## aprillove20 (May 28, 2010)

* Convert FLA -> AVI or SWF 		*

 		 				 					 					 				 				 		 			 				 Does anyone know how to convert a FLA file into AVI or SWF ( or even a FLV)? Are there any program out there for this kind of conversion?


----------



## KmH (May 28, 2010)

Visit Adobe.com


----------



## magkelly (May 28, 2010)

Here you go, freeware, and it looks like it does what you want. 





aprillove20 said:


> * Convert FLA -> AVI or SWF         *
> 
> Does anyone know how to convert a FLA file into AVI or SWF ( or even a FLV)? Are there any program out there for this kind of conversion?


----------



## Rooby (Jun 29, 2010)

Try use the program Flash To Video Encoder.


----------

